# How long should this take?



## Erik1981 (Mar 19, 2013)

I know it's the middle of the summer but we just got the RFP on this... 
A little back story... I past on bidding this last year because I figured that my 2014 F250 with a 8'2" Boss Power VXT wasn't going to be enough. Turns our the guy who ended up doing it had almost identical equipment (just a little older truck). 
I can sub to a loader in big snowfalls. 
Thus I am going to bid it this year. The parking lot is flat and almost wide open and never has that many cars in it. I need a little help on figuring out how much time it will take to push for my equipment.
looking for times on:
Less than 2"
2"-4"
4"-6"
6"-12"
12"+

Thanks for your help!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Would your sub be willing to plow it each time?


----------



## Erik1981 (Mar 19, 2013)

grandview;2003980 said:


> Would your sub be willing to plow it each time?


We will plow it generally. I would sub to a loader on snow falls of either 4"+ or 6"+ since it is such a large lot.


----------



## Erik1981 (Mar 19, 2013)

Anyone have some estimates on times?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

That's what I mean,have him come in and do the big area and use the tuck for the small areas.this will cut your time down and more profit.


----------



## Erik1981 (Mar 19, 2013)

I see what you mean and will look into that possibility. I'm sure that is something I can workout with my sub. For now though I am interested in how long it would take to plow the lot with my truck and plow. Do you have an idea on that?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

With no cars 3-4 hrs maybe.


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

That's allot for one truck. A skid constantly on site with a pusher would be ideal not much need for a truck if you had that setup.


----------



## Erik1981 (Mar 19, 2013)

grandview;2003999 said:


> With no cars 3-4 hrs maybe.


I was thinking that for 2" or less, I assume that's what you are talking about. About 6hrs for 4"?


----------



## Erik1981 (Mar 19, 2013)

mulcahy mowing;2004003 said:


> That's allot for one truck. A skid constantly on site with a pusher would be ideal not much need for a truck if you had that setup.


I agree that would be ideal, and may even be a possibility but I haven't gotten that far yet.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Figure on a 2-3in event to do one acre per hour


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You will be there about four hours. Are you a one truck operation? If so I would get another truck for a backup. Unfortunately things fail ay the worst times.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

A lot will depend on where you want to push the snow. If you've plowed snow previous years you shouldn't need us to help you figure out time as a big lot is just a whole lot of little lots together. Well until you get 8" of snow and they want it all pushed to the road.


----------



## Erik1981 (Mar 19, 2013)

JD Dave;2004061 said:


> A lot will depend on where you want to push the snow. If you've plowed snow previous years you shouldn't need us to help you figure out time as a big lot is just a whole lot of little lots together. Well until you get 8" of snow and they want it all pushed to the road.


Last year was our first year plowing in quite a few years, and all I've ever done before was driveways and some roads in the HOA's we service. That's why I needed help with the time on this large lot


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

How many other accounts so you already do?


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Is that 6 1/2 acres?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2004015 said:


> Figure on a 2-3in event to do one acre per hour


Maybe with a Western plow, with a Boss 30min per acre......


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Erik1981;2003990 said:


> I see what you mean and will look into that possibility. I'm sure that is something I can workout with my sub. For now though I am interested in how long it would take to plow the lot with my truck and plow. Do you have an idea on that?


Why don't you tell us what you think on how long it will take YOU and then we will go from there.....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BUFF;2004103 said:


> Maybe with a Western plow, with a Boss 30min per acre......


Oh Please..........I think that thin air you live in has caused some issues......


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5;2004123 said:


> Oh Please..........I think that thin air you live in has caused some issues......


The only "air" issue we have it when the wind comes out of the south (Boulder County) and I get cravings for Nacho's or Pizza.........:waving:


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Snow gotta go anywhere in particular, or just to the edges of the lot?

If you put wings on your v plow, and the snow is just going to the edges, I bet you can be in and out on a 4-6 inch snow in 2.5 hours. You're in MN, mostly dry and powdery snow up there isn't it?

I have a lot that is 260K, broken up by way too damn many islands, all sitting on angles. With just an 8'2" v and wings, it takes me right at 2 hours. Throw my Ebling in the mix, and we're right at an hour, on 4-6 inches.

If you ever let more than 6 inches build up in that lot, you're probably not going to have it anymore anyway.


----------



## Erik1981 (Mar 19, 2013)

John_DeereGreen;2005822 said:


> Snow gotta go anywhere in particular, or just to the edges of the lot?
> 
> If you put wings on your v plow, and the snow is just going to the edges, I bet you can be in and out on a 4-6 inch snow in 2.5 hours. You're in MN, mostly dry and powdery snow up there isn't it?
> 
> ...


That's encouraging! Especially since all of the snow does just get pushed to the sides.


----------

